# la sopa aquella, la noia aquella...



## xupxup

Sovint se senten i diem expressions del tipus "Ja vam tastar la sopa aquella del xino" o "vull saber qui és la noia aquella del cine..."
Jo diria que aquest tipus de construccions són bastant modernes, vull dir que fa uns quants anys no es deien, o es deien molt poc. Ja entenc que formen part del llenguatge popular i col·loquial, però vull saber si normativament són incorrectes. Vull dir que la forma normal seria "Ja vam tastar aquella sopa del xino... Vull saber qui és aquella noia del cine..."
I també, trobeu que aquest tipus d'estructures són una influència del castellà, o en castellà també són incorrectes?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona pregunta... a la qual no et sé contestar... La meva intuïció, però, Xupxup, és que sí que es tracta d'un fenomen relativament recent i a mi personalment, aquesta col·locació em sona lleugerament despectiva (en aquest aspecte, és clar, el to ens dóna la clau). Vull dir que no és el mateix dir "aquella noia" que "la noia aquella"...


----------



## Antpax

Hola Xupxup,

Cony! Ara em fas dubtar de la construcció en castellà, no sabria dir-te si és incorrecta o no (no veig raó perque ho´n sigui), peró en castellà es una frase molt comú.

En català, em sap greu, però no puc ajudar-te.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## xupxup

> Molt bona pregunta... a la qual no et sé contestar... La meva intuïció, però, Xupxup, és que sí que es tracta d'un fenomen relativament recent i a mi personalment, aquesta col·locació em sona lleugerament despectiva (en aquest aspecte, és clar, el to ens dóna la clau). Vull dir que no és el mateix dir "aquella noia" que "la noia aquella"...


Sí! Tens raó que té un to despectiu. Jo diria que va començar a fer-se servir més amb to despectiu, però que ha acabat utilitzant-se en molts més casos.

I estava pensant, no trobeu que és més freqüent amb aquell-a, que amb aquest-a?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Intentaré buscar-ho perquè ho haig de tenir per algun lloc, però, segons tinc entès, aquestes frases són del tot correctes i genuïnes. Són pròpies d'un discurs en què ja tenim informació prèvia sobre l'objecte en qüestió (la sopa, la noia) i en què l'interlocutor ja en té alguna referència, que ja ha sortit en el discurs (immediat o més remot). 
Poden sonar una mica despectives segons l'entonació, com diu la TPS, però en un registre col·loquial tenen aquest sentit de referència prèvia.

Intentaré buscar-ho amb més calma, però, recordo que en vam parlar en una classe de català.


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Intentaré buscar-ho perquè ho haig de tenir per algun lloc, però, segons tinc entès, aquestes frases són del tot correctes i genuïnes. Són pròpies d'un discurs en què ja tenim informació prèvia sobre l'objecte en qüestió (la sopa, la noia) i en què l'interlocutor ja en té alguna referència, que ja ha sortit en el discurs (immediat o més remot).
> Poden sonar una mica despectives segons l'entonació, com diu la TPS, però en un registre col·loquial tenen aquest sentit de referència prèvia.
> 
> Intentaré buscar-ho amb més calma, però, recordo que en vam parlar en una classe de català.



Betulina, m'has tret les paraules de la boca! Coincideixo plenament amb tu. 
Em sembla que 'la X aquesta' es fa servir per evocar una conversa anterior. Per exemple, durant el matí algú em diu que hi ha una companya nova a la feina i que porta una faldilla blava. Si després li hagués d'explicar que ja l'he vista, diria:
- Eh, que ja l'he vista, la noia aquella de la faldilla blava
Mentres que,
- # Eh que ja l'he vista, aquella noia de la faldilla blava,
em trontolla una mica.

En canvi, per assenyalar algú, de qui no has parlat mai abans, em sembla que faria servir l'altra construcció
-  'mira aquella noia de la faldilla blava, que maca'
- # 'mira la noia aquella de la faldilla blava, que maca'

Per mi aquesta segona frase vol dir necessàriament que ja hem vist o parlat de la noia...

Molt interessant, xupxup!


----------



## xupxup

> segons tinc entès, aquestes frases són del tot correctes i genuïnes.



I és que a mi em semblava que aquest tipus de construccions era modern, però potser no, potser sí que són ben tradicionals. Potser el que passa és que cada vegada es fan servir en situacions més diverses, i potser de forma no tan estricta o correcta com abans.


----------



## tamen

xupxup said:


> Sovint se senten i diem expressions del tipus "Ja vam tastar la sopa aquella del xino" o "vull saber qui és la noia aquella del cine..."
> Jo diria que aquest tipus de construccions són bastant modernes, vull dir que fa uns quants anys no es deien, o es deien molt poc. Ja entenc que formen part del llenguatge popular i col·loquial, però vull saber si normativament són incorrectes. Vull dir que la forma normal seria "Ja vam tastar aquella sopa del xino... Vull saber qui és aquella noia del cine..."
> I també, trobeu que aquest tipus d'estructures són una influència del castellà, o en castellà també són incorrectes?





Bona nit, Xupxup!

Potser és modern, però no gaire!

El rodolí que segueix (dels _Cent consells del Consell de Cent_), llibre bastant divertit (en vaig posar una petita tria a Internet) és de Pompeu Gener (més conegut per "Peius" Gener) i publicat l'any 1891.

  Beneita la gent aquella
 que s'atipa d'escudella!​ 
Si aquesta pista et tranquil·litza, estaré content.

Salut


----------



## xupxup

Moltes gràcies tamen! Tampoc és que estés intranquil P), però està bé veure que aquest tipus de construccions són ben tradicionals.


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona nit a tothom

Si se'm permès fer una mica de broma diria que no deixa de tenir gràcia que en Xupxup posi d'exemple la sopa.

Apa siau


----------

